# Moving to Manila



## Bizo (Jun 15, 2016)

Hello all,

I'm potentially looking at signing a one-year contract to work in Manila and trying to get a better understanding of what that looks like. I would love any insight or thoughts you might be able to share.

It is an extremely well paying position so I'm in a bit of a different position than many on this forum who seem to be retirees looking to stretch out their dollars. The position comes with a housing and transportation stipend and they would cover my visa paperwork and health insurance.

I'm looking at living in Bonifacio Global City with the understanding that I will be overpaying on rent. I would do this because my job would be stressful and I would like to have a haven away from what I understand is chaos in the city. 

I would be working near Manila Bay and the Entertainment City and would use Uber to get to and from work so I can work during the ride and feel relaxed not having to be as aware of my surroundings. Other executives at this company also do this and I would probably car pool with them relatively frequently.

During times of work I would imagine myself being social within the areas of BGC and Makati or at home (hopefully?) streaming entertainment from my server located in the US. 

When not working I will want to travel as much as possible, both to spots in PI like Boracay, Cebu and Palawan, but also to other areas in SE Asia like Thailand and Vietname. I wouldn't travel anymore South than Cebu.

I'm mostly worried about general safety concerns, being able to live within the same relative style I do at home (consistent internet, mattress comfort level, water flow, etc) and stomach-related food/water issues. Reading this back it makes me sound very bland and boring, I'm fairly well-travelled and would be doing this as much for the adventure as the job and money but want to make sure I have realistic expectations. 

Love any feedback you can throw my way, cheers!


----------



## iamjoanni (Jun 14, 2016)

If your work would require you to come to the office daily, I would suggest for you to live nearby the area. Traffic is terrible and stressful anywhere in Metro Manila and commute from Taguig/Makati to Manila (Bay area) would still take you an hour or more. It would be more convenient (and cheaper) if you live nearby and commute (uber or grabr taxi) to BGC on the weekends. There are many condominiums located in Roxas Blvd. that are new and offers luxurious type of living.

If you are going to live in a Condo within Metro Manila, water and electricity shouldn't be a problem. Though it is not suggested for you to drink directly from the faucet (just to be safe). Filtred / Distilled water are easy to order and there is usually a supplier for every condominium building. 4 gallons (1 round tube) usually costs php 35.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Bizo sounds to good to be true but if true I'd be excited if I was in your shoes and working in Manila. 

Traffic is horrible in Manila so you might want to rethink how far away from the job site you plan on living, I don't live in Manila but there are several road and city projects along with those container trucks from the port, it's really crowded, I've seen some people bike to work, taking the taxi everyday is gonna be costly, if you make that kind of money you might want to ask your employer or find accommodations with vehicle and driver, I've heard other expats mention they had it set up like that.

Hopefully your job is connected to your work in the states? If not I would be seeing some huge red flags, somebody offered me and another expat on this forum, now I can work here I'm an immigrant but I still need to go through several hoops in order to make that happen, the job was also was in Global City, and the other expat lives in Manila...., and he informed me it was nothing but a scam.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

M.C.A. said:


> Bizo sounds to good to be true but if true I'd be excited if I was in your shoes and working in Manila.
> 
> Traffic is horrible in Manila so you might want to rethink how far away from the job site you plan on living, I don't live in Manila but there are several road and city projects along with those container trucks from the port, it's really crowded, I've seen some people bike to work, taking the taxi everyday is gonna be costly, if you make that kind of money you might want to ask your employer or find accommodations with vehicle and driver, I've heard other expats mention they had it set up like that.
> 
> Hopefully your job is connected to your work in the states? If not I would be seeing some huge red flags, somebody offered me and another expat on this forum, now I can work here I'm an immigrant but I still need to go through several hoops in order to make that happen, the job was also was in Global City, and the other expat lives in Manila...., and he informed me it was nothing but a scam.


I would concur with MCA completely and would add this.

Where your job offer is such that it pays so well, I'd be asking myself why am "I" needed here so badly and who wants me here. I'll guarantee you - this is not the place to do something you are not 100% sure of.
If nothing else, make at least one trip here before you accept the position to check things out and verify everything yourself. Given the number of years that I have lived here, I tell you that you may very well be glad you did. 



Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## Bizo (Jun 15, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> Traffic is horrible in Manila so you might want to rethink how far away from the job site you plan on living, I don't live in Manila but there are several road and city projects along with those container trucks from the port, it's really crowded, I've seen some people bike to work, taking the taxi everyday is gonna be costly, if you make that kind of money you might want to ask your employer or find accommodations with vehicle and driver, I've heard other expats mention they had it set up like that.
> 
> 
> Apparently a bunch of the expats all live in the same area and use Uber and basically rotate around the carpool who pays for it. I assume it then ends up being cheaper than a driver and obviously Uber is cheaper than a taxi. I am somewhat surprised by the duration of their trip, they had insinuated it was 30-45mins each way but it seems like that may be largely underestimated.


----------



## Bizo (Jun 15, 2016)

Jet Lag said:


> I would concur with MCA completely and would add this.
> 
> Where your job offer is such that it pays so well, I'd be asking myself why am "I" needed here so badly and who wants me here. I'll guarantee you - this is not the place to do something you are not 100% sure of.
> If nothing else, make at least one trip here before you accept the position to check things out and verify everything yourself. Given the number of years that I have lived here, I tell you that you may very well be glad you did.
> ...


Thanks Jet Lag! I really appreciate your and MCA's comments and concerns. 

I am very confident of the validity of the offer because of the company and the project, it absolutely exists. It's been featured in the media, features notable and globally known individuals and is a very large and costly project - it simply cannot be a smoke and mirror scam. I also personally know some of the other expats who have relocated to work on the project. I would be the last expat, and one of the more senior, positions to be filled.


----------



## Bizo (Jun 15, 2016)

iamjoanni said:


> If your work would require you to come to the office daily, I would suggest for you to live nearby the area. Traffic is terrible and stressful anywhere in Metro Manila and commute from Taguig/Makati to Manila (Bay area) would still take you an hour or more. It would be more convenient (and cheaper) if you live nearby and commute (uber or grabr taxi) to BGC on the weekends. There are many condominiums located in Roxas Blvd. that are new and offers luxurious type of living.


Some of these places look quite nice. Because of their location I am surprised they have no mentioned this area as a potential place to live. They have been very insistent that all of the expat executives are within the Fort/Makati neighborhoods.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

The thing is if you want a western lifestyle you need to be living in BGC or Makati. Around the area where you are working it is more Filipino. Most of the expats who work in Manila live in those 2 areas.

The traffic is a genuine problem you will have to face on a daily basis but you are going to feel a lot safer and more comfortable if you are living in one of those 2 areas.

If you have the chance you should perhaps visit and scope out how you'd feel but it seems you know people who have already relocated so can probably talk to them about it.

It would be good to know more about how you found out about this job. I myself have found work in Clark having lived in Phil for almost 2 years, and it's all been set up legally - so I know there is work to be found if you're lucky. But I also know there are a lot of expats working in Manila for international companies, earning salaries comparable to what they'd earn at home.

I personally don't know how I'd feel working in Manila but if you're new to the Philippines it's a good starting point. It's just a shame the company's offices aren't located in Makati or BGC as that would save you a long commute each day.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Simon1983 said:


> The thing is if you want a western lifestyle you need to be living in BGC or Makati. Around the area where you are working it is more Filipino. Most of the expats who work in Manila live in those 2 areas.
> 
> The traffic is a genuine problem you will have to face on a daily basis but you are going to feel a lot safer and more comfortable if you are living in one of those 2 areas.
> 
> ...


Simon,

I guess we are living just to the East of your area - over close to Magalang. I could not imagine living in Manila to work or otherwise. It's not the people or living conditions so much as the extreme crowds and traffic. That would drive me nuts in a week.
Much better here by or even inside Clark.


Jet Lag


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

Jet Lag said:


> Simon,
> 
> I guess we are living just to the East of your area - over close to Magalang. I could not imagine living in Manila to work or otherwise. It's not the people or living conditions so much as the extreme crowds and traffic. That would drive me nuts in a week.
> Much better here by or even inside Clark.
> ...


Hi Jet Lag

We are quite close. I'm actually in Baliti during the week, and in Pangasinan at the weekend. It was a real Godsend to find work here. I thought I'd have to commute weekly to Manila or else go abroad.

I go into Clark or Angeles at least weekly (at a minimum to ride the bus home) and it's always a bit of an ordeal. The traffic. The pollution. I don't think I could hack it on a daily basis.

On the other hand it's hard to earn a living wage in the province. And to be fair Angeles and Clark has got a lot of things I've missed being in the province (bars, restaurants, general infrastructure).

How long have you been living there? Do you know many other expats? I mostly just know Filipinos through work or through the wife.


----------



## iamjoanni (Jun 14, 2016)

That is true as most expats are relocated there by their companies as most of these companies have offices within Makati / Taguig. There are a lot of new developments within the MOA area as well along the strip of Roxas Blvd and Newport. 

The thing about Roxas Blvd is that there are streets within Malate are quite narrow and crowded which can get quite dangerous at night. Unlike in BGC which have wide highways and are full of light (and less crowded).

I'm a local and I live within Metro Manila.


----------



## Bizo (Jun 15, 2016)

Simon1983 said:


> The thing is if you want a western lifestyle you need to be living in BGC or Makati. Around the area where you are working it is more Filipino. Most of the expats who work in Manila live in those 2 areas.
> 
> The traffic is a genuine problem you will have to face on a daily basis but you are going to feel a lot safer and more comfortable if you are living in one of those 2 areas.
> 
> It would be good to know more about how you found out about this job.


Thanks so much for the input Simon. Basically paying extra for the privilege of a more Western environment and surroundings. I agree it's too bad the office isn't closer to that area. This is basically what I had perceived as well.

I was recruited for the position by a senior executive who I had a mutual connection with.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Simon1983 said:


> Hi Jet Lag
> 
> We are quite close. I'm actually in Baliti during the week, and in Pangasinan at the weekend. It was a real Godsend to find work here. I thought I'd have to commute weekly to Manila or else go abroad.
> 
> ...


Well, we have lived here for bout 13 years now and love the area. I'm not familiar with Baliti. That's a new one on me. We are in an area with very few expats and far from the bar areas of Angeles. I like it myself as there is enough available in the area that even going to the mall is not necessary to get by. I/we do enjoy the restaurants in the area an prefer the smaller places where the locals go. SM Clark is about as close to the Angeles bar scene we get except to go to the VFW post if needed. Other than that the risks of police setups and the like is too great and it's not the area for a married person anyway.

Are you going to stay here permanently and make this your home? It takes a lot of adjustment but for myself, I can't imagine ever leaving again. My wife has her family in the area as well as she works a full time job that she enjoys so this is home.
Forgot to ask. What part of the States do you call home? I grew up in So Calif but lived in may areas in the Western US including Utah and Idaho.


Jet Lag


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

iamjoanni said:


> The thing about Roxas Blvd is that there are streets within Malate are quite narrow and crowded which can get quite dangerous at night. Unlike in BGC which have wide highways and are full of light (and less crowded).
> 
> I'm a local and I live within Metro Manila.


I sure agree with you on that. My favorite area though is there and in Ermita. Night time it's best to be off the streets but during the day it's a montage of every conceivable lifestyle. But it's the local people of the area that to me makes it a great place. 

What I enjoy most are the local residents-those that live in the alleys and small homes. The street vendors and the PNP in the new station close to the Bayview Park Hotel. Great way to spend a day in that area.
Sometimes just for fun I take the private bus service from Angeles to the Swagman Hotel in Manila just to get a patty-melt sandwich for lunch. Then walk over to Robinsons Mall and just visit with people along the way.

Many foreigners complain about having to deal with the immigration office every year. For my wife and I it's an opportunity to ride that bus and overnight in Manila and just basically have a good time. Sure it's busy and crowded and people get tired of waiting etc. But it's part of being and living here in your country. So why not enjoy and make the most of it? It's all what we make of it right? The immigration employees must get awfully tired of dealing with people too and to their credit, they handle it very well.



Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## iamjoanni (Jun 14, 2016)

Its so amusing to hear you say that. I've had encountered a lot of expats here who complain about how pesky Manila streets are. Some even avoid interacting with locals at all (afraid of scams maybe?)

Its true that immigration services (govt services in general) here in the Philippines needs a lot of improving. Apart from being reaally slow a lot of them are snobs. Applying for a passport here takes atleast 3-4 hours of queue (even with appointment) same with applying for a drivers license etc. On the other hand, when I lived in Taiwan, govt services are so efficient the longest I waited to apply for a visa was 1 hour.


----------



## nutalia (May 24, 2016)

Hello Bizo!

Like the other replies on this thread, I will warn you about the traffic situation in Manila as it is quite horrible and is one of the main reasons that I am relocating and moving to Spain. I am familiar with the Entertainment City very well as I work for a multinational company near that area. I will tell you this -- since you will be getting paid a handsome salary, I wouldn't live anywhere else but BGC or Makati business district area. There are no high quality apartments near the Entertainment City. If your salary can afford it, I would even look into renting an apartment in Forbes Park Polo Apartments along McKinley road. I know a lot of expats that rent in this area. It is very expensive but I imagine a high end unit in BGC will cost the same. 
That being said, you will not avoid traffic wherever it is you choose to live. I use Uber on a daily basis to get to and from work, and I spent on average around 3-4 hours a day in the car in slow moving traffic around the metro. It is a nightmare really, but traffic isn't the only thing Manila has to offer. This city has its charm. The people are friendly, food is cheap.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

There's a 50/50 chance I'll stay here. Otherwise most probably go back to England and work for a few years - possibly to return and retire here.
I will see how things play out, both here and in the UK. 

Yes I try to avoid Walking Street as I'm also married and a father. Most of the expats there are older and have a different agenda to me. There's a lot more Clark/Angeles has to offer and working with Filipinos I get to get away from the usual expat hang-outs.

I've been here 2 years so have adjusted into the lifestyle by now I think. (Although I still get surprised by things on a regular basis).

I could end up staying here if nothing pulls me back to England or elsewhere.


----------



## Eduardo50 (Aug 4, 2016)

Can anyone compare the cost of living in Manila compared to Singapore?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Eduardo50 said:


> Can anyone compare the cost of living in Manila compared to Singapore?


In most things Singapore is far more expensive than the Philippines
Try This Site for comparisons.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Simon1983 said:


> I've been here 2 years so have adjusted into the lifestyle by now I think. (Although I still get surprised by things on a regular basis).


It seems as if no matter how long you are here, there is a surprise waiting for you tomorrow that you didn't expect.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

fmartin_gila said:


> It seems as if no matter how long you are here, there is a surprise waiting for you tomorrow that you didn't expect.
> 
> Fred


Fred, you said a mouth full that should by all rights be framed in gold! I've been here since I got home last time in 2003. Tell ya what, there are shocks, surprises, hassles, and let downs on a daily basis. I have yet to figure what holds us here..


Jet


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

Jet Lag said:


> Fred, you said a mouth full that should by all rights be framed in gold! I've been here since I got home last time in 2003. Tell ya what, there are shocks, surprises, hassles, and let downs on a daily basis. I have yet to figure what holds us here..
> 
> 
> Jet


For me I think the first 6 months, or maybe even the first year, I was looking through Honeymoon Googles.... Not that I was on a honeymoon or recently married, but I'd just arrived in the Philippines and everything was new and exciting.

It wasn't that there was anything that particularly blew me away but I guess after taking a big step to move to the other side of the world I was expecting some big pay off.... whereas after some time you realise you're an alien in a strange (third) world.

I still enjoy a lot of stuff here and I'm probably no more stressed or depressed than I was in England... At least here I can ignore stuff like politics and the environment and social issues that I would worry about (and still worry about) in England.

But over time I have started seeing the cracks beneath the surface and I start to miss more from back home. One example is if I wanted to buy something in England I could go online, find a supplier and order it in ten minutes.... Here it's almost impossible to buy anything you decide you want/need.

I guess it's a case of adjusting to where we are and learning the culture rather than expecting the Philippines to be what we want it to be.... but that's easier said that done!


----------



## Bizo (Jun 15, 2016)

Simon1983 said:


> One example is if I wanted to buy something in England I could go online, find a supplier and order it in ten minutes.... Here it's almost impossible to buy anything you decide you want/need.


I really liked your response, especially in regards to expectations. If I do accept this job that would be my primary focus which I think is different than the majority of posters on this forum. It would dictate the majority of my time as well as provide social situations and scenarios.

I am curious as to your comment above though, I've been told many products, items, etc are available for an increased cost (of course) and that as an alternative many use the website Lazada to order Western products.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

I'm talking more about random stuff that might be a bit unusual.... not so much general household goods, but maybe stuff for DIY projects, spare parts for building things.
You can probably get all of this stuff if you know where to look but you've got to know what they call it here, and in the provinces people will think you're mad wanting to spend money to build stuff or whatever.
I'm sure you can find most things on Lazada. 
I guess for me it's more that the shops/malls/foodstands are aimed at Filipinos rather than for my tastes - plus there is no so much of a consumer society here. Once you've been here a while it's hard to justify spending money on these sorts of items.

Regarding your other point, I agree working here will keep you busy and give you some focus, plus help you to meet people. I got bored when I wasn't working. But if I had a passive income I wouldn't work, I'd just do gardening and enjoy myself.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Simon1983 said:


> I'm talking more about random stuff that might be a bit unusual.... not so much general household goods, but maybe stuff for DIY projects, spare parts for building things.
> You can probably get all of this stuff if you know where to look but you've got to know what they call it here, and in the provinces people will think you're mad wanting to spend money to build stuff or whatever.
> I'm sure you can find most things on Lazada.
> I guess for me it's more that the shops/malls/foodstands are aimed at Filipinos rather than for my tastes - plus there is no so much of a consumer society here. Once you've been here a while it's hard to justify spending money on these sorts of items.


As an example of this - My vehicle is a suzuki van made in japan with a right side steering. It was converted to left side steering so to be marketed here. Of course this also involves moving the instrument panel and the pedals to the other side. In this process they extended the clutch operating cable with a 3/16 inch rod bent to extend the cable. It broke. My fix was to use 3/16 chain and a Quick-link which are available at any hardware store in the US. Just walk in and ask and it is there. The chain was no problem but no one understood what a quick-link was and looked at me as if I wanted them to get something from Mars or something. I finally wound up using a padlock as a quick-link. Sometimes things as simple as this are so frustrating. 

Fred


----------



## pinayxbrit91 (Aug 26, 2016)

Get a good accommodation near your office, do not entertain strangers and you'll be fine.


----------



## nina.lizares (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi Bizo! Check out Two Serendra in Bonifacio Global City. I have a unit there myself, but it's currently being leased out to a Japanese tenant. I'm sure there are some still available -- try getting in touch with the developer's Leasing Group (Alveo Leasing). Their number / email address is up on Google. The place is like a resort, and yet it's right across this huge mall (SM Aura). Lots of cool restaurants and bars nearby too. 

And yes, Uber is such a great help!


----------



## Simzz (Dec 6, 2018)

Where do you guys find these Jobs anyways? I've been applying to some and no luck so far. Any advice?


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

nina.lizares said:


> Hi Bizo! Check out Two Serendra in Bonifacio Global City. I have a unit there myself, but it's currently being leased out to a Japanese tenant. I'm sure there are some still available -- try getting in touch with the developer's Leasing Group (Alveo Leasing). Their number / email address is up on Google. The place is like a resort, and yet it's right across this huge mall (SM Aura). Lots of cool restaurants and bars nearby too.
> 
> And yes, Uber is such a great help!


I can't understand why Serendra is so over priced. 
There is a ton of other complexes in BGC which from what I've seen are as nice as Serendra, but way, way cheaper.



Bizo said:


> I'm looking at living in Bonifacio Global City with the understanding that I will be overpaying on rent.
> 
> I would be working near Manila Bay and the Entertainment City and would use Uber to get to and from work


This is just crazy. I live in BGC, but I also work in BGC.
BGC to Manila Bay will be much more than 1 hour each way during peak hours.


----------



## sleepless_in_pi (Dec 8, 2018)

Don't leave BGC. Best advice I can give.


----------



## sleepless_in_pi (Dec 8, 2018)

Simzz said:


> Where do you guys find these Jobs anyways? I've been applying to some and no luck so far. Any advice?


I am American, have an MA, been working here 20 years, and I make $200 a month here


----------



## sleepless_in_pi (Dec 8, 2018)

Asian Spirit said:


> In most things Singapore is far more expensive than the Philippines
> Try for comparisons.


Numbeo is a terribly inaccurate website. 

And the information is just user-submitted.


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

I tend to agree. The roads in and out of BGC are horrendous for about 16 hours per day.
With few exceptions, the only time that I leave, is when I'm heading to the airport or out of town for a staycation.

BGC has nearly everything that I need on a daily basis, good restaurants, bars, very little trash, no beggars, an abundance of shopping centres (SM Aura, Uptown Mall, Market Market, Forbestown and One Bonifacio High Street, Central Square)

The only difference between the shopping centres here to the ones back home, is that there are less Asians around here!


----------

